# Need help changing drivebelt



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello everyone, a :newbie: here. I could use some help with removing my main belt. I
loosened the lock bolt and adjusting bolt as shown in the Haynes manual, but the belt ain't
budging. Is the alternator supposed to be able to be pried towards the engine with the two bolts loosened or does something else need to come off? Thanks for reading.


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

hmmm, I guess it was too stupid of a question. Sorry.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

There are adjustment bolts that allow movement of the alternator. Loosen bolts and
move alt towards engine. Make sure belt tensioner is also free to move then the belt
should be able to come off. Of course note the routing of the belt for reference when
putting the new one on, the Haynes manual should have an illustration of the belt routing. The ac belt will have to come off first in order to change the serpentine belt.
Would be wise to replace both belts at the same time.
Good Luck !


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Vandy-1. I finally figured out I should loosen the lower pivot bolt and pry on the alternator. I guess Mr. Haynes figures you should just know that. But now that the two
new belts are installed, I have kind of a roaring noise on acceleration that wasn't there
before. Is this an indication that the belts are too tight, or do new belts make noise until 
they're broken in? Any opinions welcome.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The belts should not make any louder noise even though they are new, the only thing you
might get is a smell coming from the belt for the first few miles.
I'm not quite sure what you mean by roaring can you be more specific ?


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

Vandy-1 said:


> The belts should not make any louder noise even though they are new, the only thing you
> might get is a smell coming from the belt for the first few miles.
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by roaring can you be more specific ?



Well, the best way I can put it is that it sounds like the passenger window is open just a tiny bit, but it isn't. Hard to describe it really. I know it's not my imagination that the engine operation is noisier than it was before I changed the belts.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like a possible vacuum leak, did you accidently pull a vacuum hose off without
knowing it. It would make a whirring/sucking sound that would increasingly become
louder the more throttle you give it. Try to pinpoint where the sound is coming from
with the car parked and idling. Give the throttle cable gas while listening from under the
hood.I don't know what else could be making that sound. Maybe Asleep Altima,Darktide,
or Londonderry might have an idea if they read this post. If it only happens while driving
the car it could be something different altogether,it is hard to diagnose without being there to hear it. Wait to see if someone else comments on it.


----------

